# enyawreklaw-concentrates from VapeChem



## boxerulez

Now this got my attention,

Been wondering if there are premix concentrates out there for a while. Maybe more local vapechefs can get into the habit of offering premix concentrates.

https://www.vapechem.co.za/collections/enyawreklaw-concentrates

Anyone out there used this yet?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ok so this is gonna be a really dof question but I am perplexed...the website says add your PG/VG and nik...

Whats the difference between this and say TFA ..the only difference I can see right now is that the others have PG mixed with the concentrate whilst this is pure


----------



## kevkev

incredible_hullk said:


> Ok so this is gonna be a really dof question but I am perplexed...the website says add your PG/VG and nik...
> 
> Whats the difference between this and say TFA ..the only difference I can see right now is that the others have PG mixed with the concentrate whilst this is pure



There is no difference. These are pre-mixed TFA/CAP/FA or whatever concentrates. Check this to mix:


----------



## Vapington

The difference is the premix has already been mixed for you - ie. The base you purchase is a recipe mixed up together for you so you don't have to bugger around coming up with recipes. Buying TFa etc on their own you still need to do the recipe making part.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Shot...got it...duh...this is like Oros juice concentrate...juice flavours in already, just add water and have fun

Doing too many things at once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapington

incredible_hullk said:


> Shot...got it...duh...this is like Oros juice concentrate...juice flavours in already, just add water and have fun
> 
> Doing too many things at once


Haha yup just like oros! Now I want oros

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Switchy

To be frank, this is overpriced by about 150%

If you take INW concentrates, which is some of the most expensive concentrates around, a 30ml bottle will cost you around R175.00

Now I know there are import duties and branding and all involved, but so are there on the standard single flavour concentrates we buy for our DIY endeavors.

R375.00 for a 30ml that, mixed at the recommended percentages, will not make you 200ml's of liquid.

Thanks, but no thanks.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## shaunnadan

Vapington said:


> Haha yup just like oros! Now I want oros



Oros with crushed ice !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dobie

You can buy the concentrates for less and based on the highest percentage concentrate which comes in at 4%, you can make 250ml. These premixes came in a bit pricier than I though they would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

shaunnadan said:


> Oros with crushed ice !



And with 2 to 3% menthol we can vape it


----------



## Kalashnikov

Crazy prices. These here are a lot better value and same concept.
http://piratesgrog.co.za/21-gold-label-concentrate


----------



## method1

@Silver can you move this thread to a vendor section so I can comment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

Switchy said:


> To be frank, this is overpriced by about 150%
> 
> If you take INW concentrates, which is some of the most expensive concentrates around, a 30ml bottle will cost you around R175.00
> 
> Now I know there are import duties and branding and all involved, but so are there on the standard single flavour concentrates we buy for our DIY endeavors.
> 
> R375.00 for a 30ml that, mixed at the recommended percentages, will not make you 200ml's of liquid.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.



To be fair these are international juices made by one of the best in the business and a vaping icon in my opinion.
Go buy 30mls of international juice at R250+.
So now you paying around R450 max for 200ml's of this quality (international) juice.
Have a look at the DIY or Die candy makers collective if it is still open to the public or Diy or Die (Youtube) for more insite on these great great flavour concentrates. 

Fully backing @method1 on this one #DIYOG*Y

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> @Silver can you move this thread to a vendor section so I can comment?



Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can comment directly if they choose.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy

Cruzz_33 said:


> To be fair these are international juices made by one of the best in the business.
> Go buy 30mls of international juice for R250+.
> So now you paying around R450 max for 200ml's of this quality (international) juice.
> 
> Fully backing @method1 on this one #DIYOG*Y



Look, I am not denying the fact that this should be "premium" liquid made by one of the best.

My point is, it's still a concentrate. It's still made up of the exact same concentrates we buy from our local vendors. It still requires (to some point) some DIY knowledge.

And, let's be honest, "international premium ejuice" has as much worth to it as imported bread. We know very well that we have a good amount of local juice makers who has no problem standing their ground against "international" liquid makers.

I guess my point is this. For a concentrate, which still requires the necessary tools and equipment for full on DIY, I feel it is overpriced by quite a bit. Emphasis on I FEEL. just my 2c's

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soutie

Switchy said:


> Look, I am not denying the fact that this should be "premium" liquid made by one of the best.
> <<Snip>>
> just my 2c's



I have to agree. You can look at it this way even, We pay around R300 for a 30ml bottle of imported Ejuice that costs in and around $20 overseas. These concentrates are going for $9.99 retail but we are paying R370.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

I could go into various extra costs we have in bringing this line to SA but really don't think it'll be that helpful, but these include licensing fees and bulk shipping costs, bitcoin conversion fees, as this is the payment method for ECX.

If you mix by weight, the minimum amount any of the concentrates make is 180ml, maximum 200ml as the bottles contain close to 33g of flavouring.

Another consideration is that these concentrates contain a flavouring which is presently unavailable in SA due to it being on the no-fly list - substituting this ingredient results in a much inferior flavour experience.

I'm sorry that some of you feel the pricing isn't where you want it and I understand the backlash from a pure DIY point of view, however we still believe that the product represents good value for most, maybe not for the hardcore DIY-er though.

Had we proceeded with the previous Hardwick's model based on us having exclusive rights to manufacture and sell the pre-mixed liquid at R150/bottle, I doubt anyone would have complained, although that actually would work out even more expensive for the consumer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Switchy in no way am I gunning for you or anyone who disagrees as we all have our own opinions. 

I think we should leave this thread down to promotion of the great product!


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya as far as i remember, i couldnt make Funfetti for some ingredient not being able to fly.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchy

method1 said:


> I could go into various extra costs we have in bringing this line to SA but really don't think it'll be that helpful, but these include licensing fees and bulk shipping costs.
> 
> If you mix by weight, the minimum amount any of the concentrates make is 180ml, maximum 200ml as the bottles contain close to 33g of flavouring.
> 
> Another consideration is that these concentrates contain a flavouring which is presently unavailable in SA due to it being on the no-fly list - substituting this ingredient results in a much inferior flavour experience.
> 
> I'm sorry that some of you feel the pricing isn't where you want it and I understand the backlash from a pure DIY point of view, however we still believe that the product represents good value.


It's good value, no doubt, and as you said, the backlash from a pure DIY perspective was expected.
One thing you might want to do, is selling PG and VG in amounts that could form a kit with these concentrates for guys that have little to no experience with DIY. I can mix probably 5 liters of liquid with 500ml PG. 

So for guys that have to buy PG and VG and nic from scratch, might feel like it is a waste to buy so much.

Anyway, sorry if I sounded negative about this, was not the intention. I avidly follow DIYorDIE and have much respect for his concentrates, just didn't expect the price to be in this range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Switchy

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Switchy in no way am I gunning for you or anyone who disagrees as we all have our own opinions.
> 
> I think we should leave this thread down to promotion of the great product!


Agreed and no problem man. I will shhhhh now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Congratulations on the launch


----------



## method1

Switchy said:


> It's good value, no doubt, and as you said, the backlash from a pure DIY perspective was expected.
> One thing you might want to do, is selling PG and VG in amounts that could form a kit with these concentrates for guys that have little to no experience with DIY. I can mix probably 5 liters of liquid with 500ml PG.
> 
> So for guys that have to buy PG and VG and nic from scratch, might feel like it is a waste to buy so much.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I sounded negative about this, was not the intention. I avidly follow DIYorDIE and have much respect for his concentrates, just didn't expect the price to be in this range.



Thanks, we are treading some new ground here and there will be teething problems.
Totally open to suggestions and a kit is something I've considered doing as well, especially for people who don't already have a stock of bases or are doing DIY for the 1st time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

I'm a little unsure if I should pitch into this discussion, but it is something that has been pointed to a few times without any response and I do feel it should be discussed.

The following is my own opinion only.
Local is lekker. I 100% agree we should support and grow our local market. I do have a problem though, from my own experience, with drawing a direct comparison between products of the top international flavour producers and what is available in locally produced flavouring concentrates.

The SA market for flavourings used in vaping is miniscule. I have tried to source locally produced flavourings, and while I did find a good many that tasted great, I had two problems. I found they tend to fade, and none could supply me with convincing documentation re the diketones content. None were developed specifically for vaping.

I simply cannot see local producers putting the money into sorting these two problems out for the vaping industry. Again, the market is tiny. So I'd expect local flavourings to be at least half the price of the big international brands.

Use them by all means, I'm not saying they are bad. But don't just look at price/10ml as the only factor.

Be careful of drawing direct parallels between different brands of flavourings. TFA is half (or less) the strength of Flavourart or Inawera. So if they are the same price/10ml then TFA is double the price of FA. Look at quality, stability etc. These things cost money to develop and carry a premium.

Be careful of joining the race to the bottom with the China model. We may all end up the poorer for it.

What I'm saying is that quality costs. No getting away from that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm a little unsure if I should pitch into this discussion, but it is something that has been pointed to a few times without any response and I do feel it should be discussed.
> 
> The following is my own opinion only.
> Local is lekker. I 100% agree we should support and grow our local market. I do have a problem though, from my own experience, with drawing a direct comparison between products of the top international flavour producers and what is available in locally produced flavouring concentrates.
> 
> The SA market for flavourings used in vaping is miniscule. I have tried to source locally produced flavourings, and while I did find a good many that tasted great, I had two problems. I found they tend to fade, and none could supply me with convincing documentation re the diketones content. None were developed specifically for vaping.
> 
> I simply cannot see local producers putting the money into sorting these two problems out for the vaping industry. Again, the market is tiny. So I'd expect local flavourings to be at least half the price of the big international brands.
> 
> Use them by all means, I'm not saying they are bad. But don't just look at price/10ml as the only factor.
> 
> Be careful of drawing direct parallels between different brands of flavourings. TFA is half (or less) the strength of Flavourart or Inawera. So if they are the same price/10ml then TFA is double the price of FA. Look at quality, stability etc. These things cost money to develop and carry a premium.
> 
> Be careful of joining the race to the bottom with the China model. We may all end up the poorer for it.
> 
> What I'm saying is that quality costs. No getting away from that.


Was this not maybe intended for the 'local is lekker' thread 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

Not sure to it's value in this thread , but having met @method1 in person a few times , I can personally vouch for his character and integrity. It is not Joel's nature to simply make a profit and he is always willing to help those around him. He is an asset to South African vaping , and a great person in general! 

@method1 FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> Not sure to it's value in this thread , but having met @method1 in person a few times , I can personally vouch for his character and integrity. It is not Joel's nature to simply make a profit and he is always willing to help those around him. He is an asset to South African vaping , and a great person in general!
> 
> @method1 FTW



I will second that @brotiform 
Very well said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Hi all - I've taken the feedback on pricing onboard, and I'm giving it a lot of thought.
I'm talking with ECX and looking at some other options to adjust pricing, will keep everyone posted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## notna

Soutie said:


> I have to agree. You can look at it this way even, We pay around R300 for a 30ml bottle of imported Ejuice that costs in and around $20 overseas. These concentrates are going for $9.99 retail but we are paying R370.


No disrespect to YeOldOke and others but isn't this the real issue? No one doubts the quality of the juice, but the price seems disproportionate seeing as it sells for only $10 overseas. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

